# TTOC Members Area



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We've spotted a slight flaw in the way we allow access to the online magazines , so if any Premium Members can't see any of the issues that they are entitled to please PM me . If you need to check it's www.ttoc.co.uk/members

Normal service will be resumed asap.

sorry


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Should all be fixed now


----------

